# Mixing Nail Polish to make Custom Colors?



## Karren (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone ever mix their own custom colors? Like if you have a couple colors you don't particularly like, try to mix or doctor them up to something you like more?

If so post a pic of the colors you have created and what you mixed together!


----------



## Marsha! (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I picked up this link in one of the older posts here but I've been having fun looking back through drfrankenpolish.wordpress.com at the custom colors she creates. I haven't tried creating anything but I have Pure Ice Coral Reef and it's just a bit more intense than I like in a coral so I've been thinking of trying to tone it down.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 30, 2010)

^ corals are difficult to tone down and still keep the coral-yness. you could add a little more red, but then it can just make the colour red instead of coral lol. its really hard.

i mix my polishes all the time if i don't like them. they don't keep well for me though, so a couple i've had to throw out after swatching a few times.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't mix them, but if a polish is too sheer for my liking, i like to apply a dark polish, black for example, and apply a coat of that first polish on top. I find it creates a nice effect instead of having a pure black polish that may look too gothic or strong for your outfit.


----------



## Marsha! (Jul 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ corals are difficult to tone down and still keep the coral-yness. you could add a little more red, but then it can just make the colour red instead of coral lol. its really hard.
i mix my polishes all the time if i don't like them. they don't keep well for me though, so a couple i've had to throw out after swatching a few times.

I've got some white for french nails that I never use and I thought about trying a few drops of it in the Coral Reef.


----------



## marci65 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have never done the mixing thing. I am typically not adventurous like that. Yeah, I know it's only np and I could start out by messing with the cheaper drugstore brands.

I prefer to swap the ones I don't like and try to get something that works better for me.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 31, 2010)

I've never thought to mix existing colours but I have made colours from micas and clear np. I'm afraid I'll make a dripping mess of it all and I'll end up with something yucky like beige.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2010)

Dr Frankenpolish makes a lot of their own and does a lot of mixing and matching


----------

